#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  waargebeurd verhaal kon ze maar even terug komen

## cazawia21

hallo lieve mensen,

ik wil jullie graag een verhaal vertellen een waar gebeurd verhaal, ik wil er alleen bij zeggen dat dit mijn eerste verhaal is.. en dit is ook de eerste keer dat ik er over wil praten....




we waren een hele gelukkige familie, alles het etens tijd was gingen we allemaal aan tafel eten lachen allemaal blije gezichten, we waren dus gelukkig met wat we hadden..op een avond belt me tante uit marokko ze zegt dat haar dochter in frankrijk verblijft met haar broer maar het gaat niet goed tussen hun omdat hij met een franse vrouw is getrouwd, dus ze smeekte me moeder om haar daar vandaar te halen en bij ons te laten wonen. mijn nicht was trouwens iligaal, mijn moeder kon het niet weigeren ze heb gezegt natuurlijk mijn lieve zus jou dochter is net als mijn twee dochters ik zal van haar houden en voor haar zorgen..me nicht is 30jaar.. ja kun je na gaan dat mijn moeder dat zei maar goed we hebben haar in parijs op gehaald met als haar spullen stapt ze ze auto in van. vanaf de eerste keer dat ik haar zag mocht ik haar niet mijn gevoel mocht haar niet... we hadden trouwens jaren lang geen contact met hun maar omdat ze hulp nodig hadden belde ze ons op zo gaat het he bij ons mischien herken jullie het ook in jullie familie, nou drie maanden later woonde ze nog steeds bij ons in huis ze at gratis ze werkte natuurlijk niet maar goed dat maakt niet uit wij zijn gast vrij het punt we hadden het ook niet makkelijk qwa geld alleen mijn vader werkte maar goed dus ze at gratis ze sliep in mijn kamer en ik ging op de grond slapen bij me zus in de kamer ze nam elke dag een douch van drie kwartier niemand die daar wat van zei..maar op een gegeven moment begon ik wat door te krijgen ik dacht neeeeeeee dat kan niet waar zijn zij en mijn pa nee dat kan niet mijn ouders zijn gek op mekaar.. ik verbeeld het me maar.. maanden gingen voorbij maar mijn gevoel die zei dat het niet klopte tussen die twee ze deden heel geheimzinnig......





lieve mensen vertel me of ik verder moet gaan

----------


## cazawia21

> _Geplaatst door cazawia21_ 
> *hallo lieve mensen,
> 
> ik wil jullie graag een verhaal vertellen een waar gebeurd verhaal, ik wil er alleen bij zeggen dat dit mijn eerste verhaal is.. en dit is ook de eerste keer dat ik er over wil praten....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we waren een hele gelukkige familie, ales het etens tijd was gingen we allemaal aan tafel eten lachen allemaal blije gezichten, we waren dus gelukkig met wat we hadden..op een avond belt me tante uit marokko ze zegt dat haar dochter in frankrijk verblijft met haar broer maar het gaat niet goed tussen hun omdat hij met een franse vrouw is getrouwd, dus ze smeekte me moeder om haar daar vandaar te halen en bij ons te laten wonen. mijn nicht was trouwens iligaal, mijn moeder kon het niet weigeren ze heb gezegt natuurlijk mijn lieve zus jou dochter is net als mijn twee dochters ik zal van haar houden en voor haar zorgen..me nicht is 30jaar.. ja kun je na gaan daty mijn moeder dat zei he maar goed we hebben haar in parijs op gehaald met als haar spullen stapt ze ze auto in van. vanaf de eerste keer dat ik haar zag mocht ik haar niet mijn gevoel mocht haar niet... we hadden trouwens jaren lang geen contact met hun maar omdat ze hulp nodig hadden belde ze ons op zo gaat het he bij ons mischien herken jullie het ook in jullie familie, nou drie maanden later woonde ze nog steeds bij ons in huis ze at gratis ze werkte natuurlijk niet maar goed dat maakt niet uit wij zijn gast vij aar het punt we hadden het ook niet makkelijk qwa geld alleen mijn vader werkte maar goed dus ze at gratis ze sliep in mijn kamer en ik ging op de grond slapen bij me zus in de kamer ze nam elke dag een douch van drie kwartier niemand die daar wat van zei..maar op een gegeven moment begon ik wat door te krijgen ik dacht neeeeeeee dat kan niet waar zijn zei en mijn pa nee dat kan niet mijn ouders zijn gek op mekaar.. ik verbeeld het5 me maar.. maanden gingen voorbij maar mijn gevoel die zei dat het niet klopte tussen die twee ze deden heel geheimzinnig......
> ...

----------


## cazawia21

sorry lieve mensen er is iest verkeerds gegaan nou laat me weten of ik verder moet gaan of niet groetjes

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Sallaam wa3laykoum...

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar wat er verder gaat gebeuren. Maar ik heb een vraagje. Dat laatste stukje snap ik niet helemaal? Wie doet er nou geheimzinnig? 

Take Care
Leyla.._

----------


## fatima0611

Wow.... jouw verhaal begint heel spannend, ben nieuwsgierig naar wat er gaat gebeuren... 
Ik denk dat het haar illie nicht en haar vader zijn die geheimzinnig doen... of ben ik fout?  :Confused:  


Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## cazawia21

he bu,

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door cazawia21_ 
> *he bu,*


_Srry?_

----------


## cazawia21

ja over die geheimzinnig daar bedoel ik me vader mee en me nicht...



ik kon niet echt begrijpen waarom ze echt geheimzinnig deden...
op een vroege ochtend stond ik op en wild naar me stage plek gaan thuis was niemand behalven me nicht en me pa me moeder was bij haar moeder die dood ziek in bed lag..en me zus was met school een weekje weg naar londen..ik wilde me tas pakken en richting de tram gaan..onder weg voel ik een hele rare gevoel binne in mij
en opeens bedenk ik me dat ik me map was vergeten..ik holde snel naar huis.. om me map te halen ik wilde de deur open doen ging zonder moeite en opeens merk ik een stilte binne in ons huis ik keek om me heen niemand was er ik ging de trap op en opeens hoorde ik rare geluiden hoe dichter ik bij kwam hoe luider het werd ik liep met trane richting de douche ik wilde niet iets zien wat ik liever niet wilde zien...ik deed de deur open..en ja hoor waar ik bang voor was had ik gezien had ik maar nooit die deur nooit open gedaan had ik maar nooit me map vergeten..dan had ik dit nooit gezien..me pa en me nicht waren bezig..ze waren aan het vrijen...ja en ik zag dat met mijn ogen...ik rende naar beneden ik wilde niets meer zien of horen..ze achter volgde mij ook naar beneden...ik zei tegen pa
hoe kon je ma zoveel pijn doen hoe kon je hij zei niets tegen me hij schork die trut van me nicht die keek me aan met een blik hij is ook van mij..ik kon dat niet hebben ik heb haar helemaal uitgescholden en vervolgens uit ons huis gedonderd...ze ging weg..ik belde me moeder zo snel mogelijk mijn moeder kwam gelijk..ze vroeg me wat is er mijn dochter ik zei ma papa moet jou wat zeggen ze keek papa aan maar papa durfde het niet ik kon er niet meer tegen ik schreeuwde ik vloekte ik zei wees een man om het ook tegen haar te zeggen je was ook toch een man om het met mijn nicht te doen jij was toen ook niet bang heb het lef nu ook om het tegen ma te zeggen...mijn moeder kon niet meer is heet waar hafid is het waar wat ik hoor..hij keek haar aan en zei het spijt me fatima het was mijn bedoeling niet.....me moeder voelde haar benen niet meer ze viel op de grond met trane in haar ogen en zei ik heb van jou gehouden ik heb geduld met je gehad...we hebben dingen opgebouwd..en wat krijg ik er voor dank terug dit nee hafid zeg me waarom...mijn moeder kon het pijn niet meer verdragen...ze kreeg een beroerte en sindien heeft ze me pa nooit meer gezien of gesproken wij hebben hem 2keer daarna gezien en daarna nooit meer...ondertussen was me nicht al in marokko geariverd ze is terug gegaan naar marokko maar met een baby.. ja ze was zwanger van mijn vader..onder tussen wonen wij niet meer in ons huis we zijn verhuis ik woon nu samen met mijn zusje van 9 en me andere zusje van 17 en ik van 20 mijn moeder mag niet bij ons in huis wonen ze heb veel zorg nodig al zou ik dat graag willen maar ze komt wel elke weekend bij ons in huis.. we zijn met ons leven verder gegaan tot dat ze ons op een nacht belde ze belde ons om 3uur s'nachts wakker kom snel het gaat niet goed met je moeder...binne een half uur waren we aan gekomen waar we moesten zijn... we wilde naar binne gaan we wilde naar ons moeder gaan we wilde bij haar zijn we wilde haar zoenen en beet pakken en zeggen dat we heel veel van haar houden...we moesten wachten...10min later mochten we naar binne mijn moeder was niet mijn moeder meer ze was bleek en mager geworde we schrokken me zusje huilde en smeekte mama om niet bij ons weg te gaan een meisje van 9jaar die haar moeder nodig heeft die haar liefde nodig heeft.. dat was weg en dat dankzij me vader.. hoe kon hij dit ons aan doen hoe kon hij... hij heeft alles kapot gemaakt.. mijn moeder wilde afscheid nemen van ons maar wij wilde nog geen afscheid nemen nee nog niet mama alsjebliefd zei me zusje met trane en geschreew ik wil niet dat je weg gaat ik heb een mama nodig mama pleas zei ze...

ik ga even stoppen ben traks weer terug het word me een beetje te veel

laat me even weten of ik verder moet gaan

----------


## Ri-mocro

hey 
ik vind het echt een erg verhaal en hoop het beste voor je als het waargebeurt is.
en leef echt met je mee voor zover dat kan..
nou weet niet eens wat ik moet zeggen
sterkte

----------


## noa_13

Hey meid
wat erg voor je....
wens je veel sterkte en ga rustig door..soms kan het opluchten om effe je verhaal kwijt te kunnen 
liefs noa

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

*Wa salaam 3laikoum wa rahmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Wat rg voor je meid! Layster dat dt soort dingen gebeuren. En dan nog wel in de familie. Veel sterkte en sbar toegewenst. Moge Allah *swt* jullie in deze moeilijke tijd steunen.

Ghair insha'Allah. 

Take Care
 Leyla.*

----------


## Moussa Midar

Hey casawia mooi "verhaal" alleen jammer dat het je echt is overkomen
Wel erg wat die vader van je jullie heeft aangedaan h maar ja leven is niet altijd eerlijk
Moussa Belgio Midar

----------


## el_soukayna

hey

jou verhaal is echt ontroerend,ik vind het heel erg voor je..ik wens je veel sterkte toe meisje!

----------


## sweet_girl*5

heeyy

wat een erg verhaal.. ik leef met je mee! 

xx

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum meid
je verhaal is echt  :traan2: 
maar Gair Insha'ALLAH
heb veel sbar meid 

(k)

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

He veel sbar meid wens je veel beterschap  :Smilie:

----------


## lubna

wat erg voor je meid! allah i rahma je moeder. veel sterkte!

----------


## miss_seda

Ik vind het egt heel erg voor je en veel sterkte met je ma

----------


## m.m

jaah ben best wel benieuwd ik hoop dat het allemaal goed komt 
insha'allha

----------


## salwa xxx

wollaah zoo erg  :brozac:   :brozac:  

jah das al 1jaar gelede gebeurt ma ik wil echt wete hoe het het verder gaat??
incha allah schrijf je eeen vervolg

----------


## Firdous85

Wat een ontroerend verhaal  :tranen:  
Inch'allah komt het goed met je moeder en zullen jullie weer een gelukkig gezinnetje vormen, daar heb je niet perse een man voor nodig.
Ik wens jullie, vooal je jongere zusje heel veel sterkte!  :droef:

----------


## hanniegirl

hey meid
wat naar dat dit jouw is overkomen ik leef heel erg met je mee en andere zusters heel veel beter schap voor je moeder
en voor jouw heelveel saber inchaalah komt alles goed

grt hannie

----------


## miss_kebdania17

ow man erg , hoelang geleden is dit je overkomen? ,

----------


## Vrolijkemeid83

Mijn god, wat een verhaal. Ik voel de tranen over mijn wangen glijden.
Ik leef met het meisje mee die dit heeft moeten meemaken en nog steeds meemaakt eventueel.

InshaAllah zal het nu iets beter gaan met jou en je zusjes. Ik wens je veel sterkte en geduld.

----------


## cazawia21

hallo lieve mensen het is al een tijd je terug dat ik me verhaal hier heb gedaan, maar ik wilde je jullie even laten weten en bedanken vvor al jullie medeleven en steun bedankt...... 

mijn moeder is in tussen wel overleden ze was die nacht nog gestorven, het ging heel slecht met haar ze kon niet meer.
ik moet jullie wel zeggen ik ben hier door een sterk persoon van geworden, het heeeft me veel dingen geleerd, ik hoop gewoon niet dat dii iemand overkomt, met me zusjes gaat het elhamdoelilah wel goed voor hun leeef ik voor hun vecht ik hun zijn gewoon mijn alles.
me schatjes kunnen nou eindelijk een keer lachen zonder er bij te huilen.
en natuurlijk denken we nog iedere dag aaan onze mooie en lieve moeder, ik ben inmiddels getrouwd en en ben zwanger van me eerste kindje. het kan iedere moment van de dag komen dus het is heel spanned, en uiteraad me zusjes wonen bij mij in huis.


nou lieve mensen ik ga er van door ik wilde jullie laten weten dat het wel goed gaat met ons, tot snel groetjes cazawia21

----------


## cazawia21

hallo lieve mensen het is al een tijd je terug dat ik me verhaal hier heb gedaan, maar ik wilde je jullie even laten weten en bedanken vvor al jullie medeleven en steun bedankt...... 

mijn moeder is in tussen wel overleden ze was die nacht nog gestorven, het ging heel slecht met haar ze kon niet meer.
ik moet jullie wel zeggen ik ben hier door een sterk persoon van geworden, het heeeft me veel dingen geleerd, ik hoop gewoon niet dat dii iemand overkomt, met me zusjes gaat het elhamdoelilah wel goed voor hun leeef ik voor hun vecht ik hun zijn gewoon mijn alles.
me schatjes kunnen nou eindelijk een keer lachen zonder er bij te huilen.
en natuurlijk denken we nog iedere dag aaan onze mooie en lieve moeder, ik ben inmiddels getrouwd en en ben zwanger van me eerste kindje. het kan iedere moment van de dag komen dus het is heel spanned, en uiteraad me zusjes wonen bij mij in huis.


nou lieve mensen ik ga er van door ik wilde jullie laten weten dat het wel goed gaat met ons, tot snel groetjes cazawia21

----------


## salwa xxx

wolllaah echt mooi om te hore  :duim:   :duim:  
inch allah is jouw kindje kern gezond en dat je gelukkig zal leve


salwa xxxxx

----------

